# what time do yours usually wake up ?



## lota-front (Sep 27, 2008)

out of curiousity what time to your leos tend to wake up of an eve ?


----------



## Jon2ooo8 (Sep 6, 2008)

around 6 ish


----------



## Misswhippy (Jan 15, 2009)

They'll come out for a bit around 7pm but not for long (active during the day at times too)

Gok comes out to wander round and hunt etc properly at around 2am and Petrie is out around 10pm


----------



## RoyalPython89 (Jul 15, 2008)

mines not a leo but my bosc wakes up at 1pm and goes to bed at 6pm and comes out again later on,


----------



## lota-front (Sep 27, 2008)

mine tend to come out few times in the day then wake about half 11 when i wanna go to bed lol its funny how they all wake at dif times


----------



## Daleos89 (Apr 25, 2008)

my girl doesnt wake up til about 11pm


----------



## lota-front (Sep 27, 2008)

Daleos89 said:


> my girl doesnt wake up til about 11pm


so my lot are completly normal then lol phew


----------



## wacky69 (Apr 8, 2008)

ours are up and about during the day but really come to life about 10-11ish


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Depends mine are sometimes active during the day (thermoregulation) i feed early arbout 6ish every third day so they sometimes get up for that but they are usually up and about after lights out at 8pm.

Marina


----------



## XxkakashixX (Sep 22, 2008)

ok i have a very large...leo yes...it looks like a bearded dragon :] wakes up be4 7..starts scratchin to come out at 10 when im still asleep on wkends T.T


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

when do mine wake up?........ usually when they hear/see me sorting out their livefood ~ which can be anytime around 5pm


----------



## monkeystandards (Feb 8, 2009)

SleepyD said:


> when do mine wake up?........ usually when they hear/see me sorting out their livefood ~ which can be anytime around 5pm


Lol yeah same here as soon as the sandwich bag comes out for the shake and bake method.
When not feeding he is out at 8pm when the lights go out and usually retires at about 7am.


----------



## mad baboon (Oct 2, 2008)

about 8-9pm


----------



## awh (Aug 20, 2008)

7pm but they often walk to different hides during the day


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

Mine will get up in the morning, about 9am for little nose/drink. Then wake back up at about 10pm.


----------

